# DO ANY OF YOU GUYS mISS tHE WNBA RIGHT ABOUT NOW?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*dO ANY OF YOU GUYS mISS tHE WNBA RIGHT ABOUT NOW?*

i HAVE TO ADMIT I DO KINDA!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I know I miss the WNBA right now. I really enjoy watching and getting into the games.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes, and I will until women's college hoops start! Then I will get a fix for a while.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

yep, I do, but the nba starts soon

!!

Stuart


----------

